# One For The Books/or The Dumbist Thing I Ever Encountered!



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

This pertains to AGCO tractor owners with the Iseki built Massey Ferguson and Challenger tractors.

First, I am very pleased with the performance and durability of the AGCO Iseki built tractors. I really work them far beyond their design intent, but what farmer does not?

I ran across a unbelievable design glitch in the fuel systems. Most diesel tractors either have screened valves in the bottom of the fuel tanks, or draw straws with screens that lift the fuel out of the tank. Duh, farm tractors get crap in the tanks. Well, not these! 

They have a fuel system designed by clowns. The outlet from the tank is a hose bib with no filter in the tank, and that requires removal of the dash, the muffler, the hood, all the engine sheet metal braces, and a bunch of 6 and 8 mm bolts. Then the the tank and the heat guard are removed after the tank fuel is siphoned out. 

The tank has to be wrestled out, last of the fuel sloshing and dripping, flipped upside down and the fuel hose blown out to clear the bottom port.

Then more fuel added, more sloshing, more blowing (and copious cussing) to get the dirt sediment out of the tank. The dirt enters as dust through the filler cap vent, so they get lots of dirt.

I have a complete shop, not wanting for tools, and plenty of room. But, this operation takes over eight hours from start to finish, and the bolts on the fuel filter bracket cannot be reinstalled by people with normal sized hands, had to use studs and push the bracket in from the backside then use a nut driver to install nuts and locks.

Now for the symptoms of this situation. The tractor started and ran great with plenty of power, then after a period of time it slowly ran out of power. Okay, dirty fuel filter symptom, so change the filter and off I go. Runs about an hour, and starts dragging down again. Okay, tested the fuel lift pump and found it conking out after 15 minutes. Changed that, ran a day, and repeat of failure.

Idled to shop, while being beat there by snails and slugs, pulled fuel line from tank, and it is dripping. No flow. Got the fuel out, looked for suction line with a bore scope, and found a hole to the hose bib, plugged with dirt!

Tank cleaning project from there!

Not doing this again! What I have done is ordered a Fuelab 21101 Draw Straw Tube Kit, and a Racor 10 and 2 micron fuel filter kit. Will re do the system to farmer specifications, and if that is not satisfactory I am off to the Kubota dealer!


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Lol.. at least your givin the old girl "a chance"..lol
Keep us posted.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sounds like a very frustrating repair! Let us know how the new fuel parts work out.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Success, it is running and dynoing at 51.3 PTO horsepower, so is once again usable. Just in time too, I have a certified scales to move before the weather gets even worse.

Only missing one 14MM combination wrench in the process. But it is probably back in the shop hanging on the wrong board. Certainly not in the tank, but could be in the 5 gallon bucket of old diesel I drained and used as a flush, that will get strained and added to a gallon of kerosene for the jet type open shop heater. 

When the parts get here I will change to a draw straw, get rid of the extra restricted line that serves no real purpose, and on with real fuel filters instead of that toy OEM deal.

Still thinking I should just go get a Kubota M6060HD - 4WD Shuttle, and move up ten years. I just hate to spend money if I can squeeze more hours out of this old girl.


----------

